# GHRP 6 purely for appetite stimulation?



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Would running GHRP 6 to stimulate my appetite be a practical idea?

I currently need about 6k calories a day atm with working actively and losing weight on 5000 calories and i am simply unable to eat more even with shakes peanut butter and also getting 500g of protein a day i am basically always full and bloated from the protein shakes.

What would be the most effective way to run based on your experiences? i can do it any time of the day as long as it will help me feel like eating more i am also looking at appetite stimulants such as pericatin/Dronabinole/Provera but there doesnt seem to be a lot of bodybuilders who have used these it mainly seems to be aids patients and the side effects of them seem to be explained as severe basically i am unsure of these and a lot more people have used ghrp 6 and a common side effect seems to be increased hunger which is what i need at the moment i appreciate anyones help i was going to just post it in pscarbs thread but unfortunatley it is locked.

Thank you


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

yes it would


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, JW007 used to run it just for this purpose.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

done this three times and yes it works,,, but last time i got some it was bunk,, from ebay


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

fooookin ell you sound like an animal! I wouldn't like to meet you down a dark alley...not that I like meeting men down a dark alley it's just not my bag really....just sayin


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the positive replies guys but what would be the most effective way in running it such as dosages and timing for example from your personal experiences or what you have read what would be thebest option out of these

50mcg 20mins before every meal

100mcg 20mins before 3 meals a day

300mcg at the start of the day

or any other suggestions?

like i said i have no experience with using this of course it will differ person to person but what were your experiences when taking it did you feel hungrier throughout the day or was it just for a small period after the injection?

thanks


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

not sure on the mcg dose so i'll just say it how i did it

leave at least half an hour after a meal ,, jab 4iu's then dont eat at all for at least 30 mins,,,

the bottles contain enough to be mixed with 2ml of water so 1 bottle will do 5 dose'. i did 4 jabs a day, what a pain to remember it all lol.

it does make you hungry,, but only worked well for me for two weeks then i kinda got used to it, but i was only using for appetite so i stopped gave it a few weeks then done it again, it worked but not as strong as the first time i used it, then bought some more and it might as well have been water as it did nothing even after i doubled the dose, this was obviously fake and there is not much way of telling unless you pay through the nose with one of the bigger US or Canadian co's


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive found 200-300mcg works great for giving hunger. I use it before breakfast as I try to up the amount of oats I'm eating.

Vit B12 can be used for this purpose as well, although I cant commend as Ive never used it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It would be absolutely fine but a reccommendation. Start increasing solids and phasing out shakes. I have had to do this and seems the more solids you eat the better your appetite. Mass shakes left me bloated and not wanting to eat for hours.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

dusher said:


> Ive found 200-300mcg works great for giving hunger. I use it before breakfast as I try to up the amount of oats I'm eating.
> 
> Vit B12 can be used for this purpose as well, although I cant commend as Ive never used it.


ghood idea but with most drugs/supplements, will be person dependant. I got no appetite off ghrp6 or vitb12, gave the b12 to a mate and it makes him eat like a horse.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> ghood idea but with most drugs/supplements, will be person dependant. I got no appetite off ghrp6 or vitb12, gave the b12 to a mate and it makes him eat like a horse.


Yeh its pretty hit and miss for me too. Ive had no hunger from ghrp6 before and then had hunger from ghrp2 another time.


----------

